# 1999 740il how to get water pump out?



## vinnysrt8 (Jul 15, 2008)

I am in the middle of changing the water pump on my grandfathers 740il 99 bmw and the pump is out but there is an aluminum ac line infront i think and i cant switch the pump do u have the take the bottom pulley off so the water pump comes out.

Please hellp


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Photo and text from Magnum's write up:

"A little hint here, I had to remove the thermostat first because there is a metal tube that runs right in front of the water pump and restricts bulky things from passing through. "

Take a look at the link for the pulley info.


----------



## vinnysrt8 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks looks like u have to take off the bottom pulley going now.


----------



## vinnysrt8 (Jul 15, 2008)

Do i have to take the intake off b.c the pipe came out under the intake.


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

If you want to take that secondary air line off there are 2 screws on either end of it. You really dont have to though you can wiggle the pump out. Putting the new one in with that there is tough though. The gasket will fall out 100 times just be patient.


----------



## vinnysrt8 (Jul 15, 2008)

dannyc9997 said:


> If you want to take that secondary air line off there are 2 screws on either end of it. You really dont have to though you can wiggle the pump out. Putting the new one in with that there is tough though. The gasket will fall out 100 times just be patient.


but does it have freeon in it


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

vinnysrt8 said:


> but does it have freeon in it


No its not an AC line, its an air tube for the secondary air system (that annoying hairdryer noise you hear on coldstarts). There is nothing in it (maybe a little carbon but no big deal) but you have to re-install it correctly so it doesnt leak or youll end up getting bad readings from the o2 sensors.


----------



## vinnysrt8 (Jul 15, 2008)

ok thanks i will take it off tom it is easier then taking the bottom pully off.


----------

